
Ask HN: GCP or AWS Credits Without VC/incubator? - nikon
How would a bootstrapped startup achieve this?
======
kreetx
Depending of if whether you qualify you can get "up to $15,000 of AWS
Promotional Credits" with Stripe Atlas.[1]

[1] [https://stripe.com/atlas/faq#what-resources-will-i-
receive-f...](https://stripe.com/atlas/faq#what-resources-will-i-receive-from-
amazon-web-services)

